# cinnamon leaf



## honor435 (Feb 6, 2009)

has anyone used cinnamon? i heard it irratates skin, could i mix w something else?


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 6, 2009)

I've used cassia bark, cassia leave, cinnamon leaf, and cinnamon bark EO's in cold and hot process soaps, and I have never had any complaints of irritation.  That being said, the maximum amount of cinnamon or cassia EO that I've used in a 4.5 lb batch of soap is probably 0.5 oz.  I've never made a pure cinnamon bar - I've always mixed with other EOs.


----------



## rszuba (Feb 22, 2009)

i put just a bit of cinnamon in with a coffee bar, it turned out great for the kitchen. no irratation.

want to make a chai bar, yumm


----------



## IanT (Feb 22, 2009)

andreabadgley said:
			
		

> I've used cassia bark, cassia leave, cinnamon leaf, and cinnamon bark EO's in cold and hot process soaps, and I have never had any complaints of irritation.  That being said, the maximum amount of cinnamon or cassia EO that I've used in a 4.5 lb batch of soap is probably 0.5 oz.  I've never made a pure cinnamon bar - I've always mixed with other EOs.



I agree , I think its great as long as you dont go overboard with it!


----------



## blue hill (Feb 24, 2009)

My first batch was with cinnamon EO , but of course i just used only a few drops and then a tsp of ground cinnamon.  I didnt know better, just luck i suppose.  I just got a soping book from the library and the author says you should use cinnamon leaf and NEVER cinnamon bark EO.  Dont know why but ill follow instructions on this one!


----------

